# Wanted: Full Livery Essex



## Starlight12 (2 January 2016)

Due to changes at my current yard I am looking to move my pony, does anyone know of anywhere near Stock/Ingatestone/Ramsden that offers full livery? She is on 5 day livery atm but would look at 7 day livery too. I currently pay a fixed amount monthly including everything (hay, bedding & feed) and would like to keep it like that for ease! Currently pay £380 per month but know that is a very good price... Thank you X


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 January 2016)

don't know anywhere but why not pop in to ingatestone saddlery and look on their notice board , they usually have quite a few ads on there.


----------

